# I'll never buy a Kohler generator again....



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> If you are not a Kohler dealer they offer no tech support. No direct purchase of products and basically tell you your dealer is your tech support. I don't need tech support but if I did it would not be available. My dealer and the local distributor are both lacking in customer service skills. I call corporate customer service and basically told you can try to become a dealer but you have to call the distributor to see if you qualify to become a dealer......I ask can you tell me what the criteria is you have to meet to qualify? Nope only the distributor can........Looks like I'm back to selling ONAN and Generac's.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone from Kohler reads this thread know your failure to support the installer/end user and the general tone I got from corporate customer service is why I will never again purchase a product made by you. I'm sure you don't care if you sell another 16 to 25 gensets a year..........


Maybe that is what they need to lose a good number of customers to wake them up and get them off their high horse .


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the kohler distributor. Their tune has changed. Any tech support needed will be provided by them even though they didn't sell the generator. They also want to set us up as a dealer now......:001_huh:



I guess my call to corporate customer service did do some good.....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I just got off the phone with the kohler distributor. Their tune has changed. Any tech support needed will be provided by them even though they didn't sell the generator. They also want to set us up as a dealer now......:001_huh:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my call to corporate customer service did do some good.....:laughing:


Maybe they read your first post....:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You may want to scratch this thread before they do read it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

No I want them to read it. The other manufactures are much more end user friendly.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> No I want them to read it. The other manufactures are much more end user friendly.


When I notified GENERAC about problems that were posted on this forum.. they had a company rep join to answer questions..

Sure... some of the answers were not good enough for some.. but it was the company willing to listen and take the heat that wins my respect..


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I agree Kohler can be a bit of a pain to deal with, much more of a corporate tiered mindset than say...Generac.

However, i will say that in my experience the quality of their product and their service techs far exceeds that of Generac. 

Generac HAS to be good at customer service because, in my opinion, their product does not hold up to the competition.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> If you are not a Kohler dealer they offer no tech support. No direct purchase of products and basically tell you your dealer is your tech support. I don't need tech support but if I did it would not be available. My dealer and the local distributor are both lacking in customer service skills. I call corporate customer service and basically told you can try to become a dealer but you have to call the distributor to see if you qualify to become a dealer......I ask can you tell me what the criteria is you have to meet to qualify? Nope only the distributor can........Looks like I'm back to selling ONAN and Generac's.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone from Kohler reads this thread know your failure to support the installer/end user and the general tone I got from corporate customer service is why I will never again purchase a product made by you. I'm sure you don't care if you sell another 16 to 25 gensets a year..........


Good to know. I have one coming up (20kw) but who needs this headache? 

PS. Wish I could sell 16-25 genny's a year.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I just got off the phone with the kohler distributor. Their tune has changed. Any tech support needed will be provided by them even though they didn't sell the generator. They also want to set us up as a dealer now......:001_huh:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my call to corporate customer service did do some good.....:laughing:


Please let me know how the dealer thing works out. I would definitely attend a seminar where they explain their product so we know what the hell is going on when we install them. Nothing makes a sale easier when you know wtf you're talking about - and when you know the products you are selling.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

What problems do the generators seem to have ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Let us know what hoops you have jump through and what the costs are to become a dealer. I have been putting off the Generac dealer thing because of cost, but I would like to get better technical support and manuals. I was offered some warranty work, but can't do it because I am not a dealer. I took the repair class which was well taught.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Let us know what hoops you have jump through and what the costs are to become a dealer. I have been putting off the Generac dealer thing because of cost, but I would like to get better technical support and manuals. I was offered some warranty work, but can't do it because I am not a dealer. I took the repair class which was well taught.


Just sell one generic a year is all it takes


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That and what $1400+/-?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I base a lot of faith in tech support

even before i buy a product, i'm calling

it's a real good meter for future transactions imho

~CS~


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> That and what $1400+/-?


No just sell one unit


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I base a lot of faith in tech support
> 
> even before i buy a product, i'm calling
> 
> ...


Without question that is great advise.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Or is that the parts kit you are supposed to buy? I thought there was some sort of money involved?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Or is that the parts kit you are supposed to buy? I thought there was some sort of money involved?


 you are thinking of being an authorized service company . If you want to get service conttracts and warranty work then you need to buy the parts inventory. An Elite dealer needs to have this but a basic dealer just needs to sell one unit a year.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Mmmmm.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> If you are not a Kohler dealer they offer no tech support. No direct purchase of products and basically tell you your dealer is your tech support. I don't need tech support but if I did it would not be available. My dealer and the local distributor are both lacking in customer service skills. I call corporate customer service and basically told you can try to become a dealer but you have to call the distributor to see if you qualify to become a dealer......I ask can you tell me what the criteria is you have to meet to qualify? Nope only the distributor can........Looks like I'm back to selling ONAN and Generac's.....:thumbsup:Wow! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone from Kohler reads this thread know your failure to support the installer/end user and the general tone I got from corporate customer service is why I will never again purchase a product made by you. I'm sure you don't care if you sell another 16 to 25 gensets a year..........


I gotta say that I have a Kohler engine on my riding mower, as well as one one my son's pressure washers. There is so much information on-line about them that almost anyone could troubleshoot them. I've worked them both without a tech.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Just going to say we've just become a Kohler dealer, we've been a Generac dealer for well over a decade. Kohler came to us because of our history and reputation with Generac. It's good to be able to offer our customers a choice!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

tufts46argled said:


> Just going to say we've just become a Kohler dealer, we've been a Generac dealer for well over a decade....


 I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition.
> 
> -John


Only if they know about it..:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition.
> 
> -John


All the big dealers sell every generator manufacture on the market..

Loyalty doesn't mean squat to Generac as long as you sell their brand also..

The Internet sites like Norwall is a prime example.. they sell every model out there and their price is over $200.00 cheaper than mine.. nobody cares..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

B4T said:


> All the big dealers sell every generator manufacture on the market..
> 
> Loyalty doesn't mean squat to Generac as long as you sell their brand also..
> 
> The Internet sites like Norwall is a prime example.. they sell every model out there and their price is over $200.00 cheaper than mine.. nobody cares..


When you are selling "anything", loyalty...of others, to your product is not as important as your customer service, supporting your product.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*W g j*

Winco or Generator Joe...that's the only way to..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> When you are selling "anything", loyalty...of others, to your product is not as important as your customer service, *supporting your product*.


That doesn't work in the corporate world.. they look at hard numbers of units sold.. period..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

B4T said:


> That doesn't work in the corporate world.. they look at hard numbers of units sold.. period..


I kind of see what you are saying but the reality of it all is that sometimes people can be swayed by SAVVY marketing and they buy a product. When it comes to warranties and service it is crucial that it is there. Those kind of checks...and balances, cause a company to better their products.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Please let me know how the dealer thing works out. I would definitely attend a seminar where they explain their product so we know what the hell is going on when we install them. Nothing makes a sale easier when you know wtf you're talking about - and when you know the products you are selling.



The way Kohler is set up the dealers and distributors are also the technical support for any Kohler generator customer. Like a car dealer the customer can call any dealer for service and repair. To become a dealer you have to attend a school within 18 months and have a service tech trained and on staff. I plan to do this. Now that the distributor has spoken with me and explained things I am ok. I still think they need to work on having so type of corporate end user support though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I gotta say that I have a Kohler engine on my riding mower, as well as one one my son's pressure washers. There is so much information on-line about them that almost anyone could troubleshoot them. I've worked them both without a tech.



I wanted information on the remote monitoring system. The actual genny I can handle....:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Just sell one generic a year is all it takes



You act like you know so much yet are so wrong on this as well as most things you comment on......It requires more than selling one genny a year...:whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

> *I'll never buy a Kohler generator again....*


Yeah you will.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> The way Kohler is set up the dealers and distributors are also the technical support for any Kohler generator customer. Like a car dealer the customer can call any dealer for service and repair. To become a dealer you have to attend a school within 18 months and have a service tech trained and on staff. I plan to do this. Now that the distributor has spoken with me and explained things I am ok. I still think they need to work on having so type of corporate end user support though.


So school is ok but I would need have an employee too?

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> You act like you know so much yet are so wrong on this as well as most things you comment on......It requires more than selling one genny a year...:whistling2:


not worth it


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> So school is ok but I would need have an employee too?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


You could be the technician....:thumbsup:


----------



## elstan (Sep 30, 2011)

*generac problem oil switch*



bobelectric said:


> What problems do the generators seem to have ?


My generac 7000 watt generator, portable, worked about four times then would shut off after about 15 seconds, telling me I needed oil when I did not need oil. After running around looking for help, I finally got to the generac on line site. Still not much help.
finally I got an e mail telling me it was the faulty low oil switch and that I could get a new switch and install it, for about$25. or simply by pass the switch by changing the wires. Guess what I did?


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition.
> 
> -John


. 

As I said Kohler came to us and ask if we would become one of their dealers. Most of the area had been controlled by Kosen Inc. a huge distributor. They dropped Kohler about a month ago in favor of Taylor Generators. This opened up a huge territory that had previous been under one distributor, most of the southeast!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Big John said:


> I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition.
> 
> -John


 I set up to be a dealer just for the ease of ordering our agreement had nothing about exclusivity or territory. i would like to advance to Elite status so i could get the maintenance on exsisting units which is where the money is at.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

All the Detroits and cat gennys we watch only need the usual motor maintenance.What is different with little units?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> If you are not a Kohler dealer they offer no tech support. No direct purchase of products and basically tell you your dealer is your tech support. I don't need tech support but if I did it would not be available. My dealer and the local distributor are both lacking in customer service skills. I call corporate customer service and basically told you can try to become a dealer but you have to call the distributor to see if you qualify to become a dealer......I ask can you tell me what the criteria is you have to meet to qualify? Nope only the distributor can........Looks like I'm back to selling ONAN and Generac's.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone from Kohler reads this thread know your failure to support the installer/end user and the general tone I got from corporate customer service is why I will never again purchase a product made by you. I'm sure you don't care if you sell another 16 to 25 gensets a year..........



BTW- Where do the conduits enter that unit for the feed to the panel?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Please let me know how the dealer thing works out. I would definitely attend a seminar where they explain their product so we know what the hell is going on when we install them. Nothing makes a sale easier when you know wtf you're talking about - and when you know the products you are selling.


I doubt you are going to learn much at a seminar. But a few days of real hands on training would be very beneficial.



Big John said:


> I'm surprised that as a "dealer" you aren't required to exclusively use their brand. Seems funny to allow your dealers to sell the competition. John


Dealers sell many different brands. You need to have options for your customers. Selling one brand is like having your hands tied. Your customer may want something else.



Magnettica said:


> So school is ok but I would need have an employee too?


That means anyone on your payroll. Including you.


----------

